# My breakfast's staring back at me!



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

I slept in, missed church, so I figured I'd go really decadent & have a bowl of M&M's for breakfast. Some of the green ones have faces on them!! Checked the bag, no contest involved, but what a fun site!www.m-ms.com

Any comments on the new color vote?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

At one of the large candy stores here in Chicago, they have M&M's in at least 15 different colors. Each comes separately, so you can mix and match your own combinations.


----------

